# Grrrrrrr.



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

My Fish are dying and idk why. I left for Ohio for the weekend...missed my water change and my powerhead broke. The Ammonia is at .5 right now and thats the only thing thats reading something. Im not sure why it has gone up b/c i havent fed them in a while ( Cause ive been gone)

I lost about 4 of my babies
my red zebra is gone
my albino red zebra is severly torn up...idk why
so is my (looks like a cobalt blue but with a dark blue line on its dorsal fin)
^^^^ Both in QT treating with Melafix

and my female giraffe cichlid is on it way out ( upside down gasping for breath)
^^^she gets picked on a lot tho :/


I need help
this is wierd for it all to come on in only a couple of weeks.



Im playing Doctor and Im hoping it will work b/c ive nursed some bully victims back to health once and as long as i get them eating!! Ahhh!

and inpuT?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

With out cleaning the filters, start doing BIG water changes Daily !!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

could possible be because you werent feeding, one or two fish got really aggresive, get your water back in order, and see if you can get them all to calm down, the ammonia might be because the dead fish. 2 or 3 will break down pretty quick if left in the tank. good luck, and sorry about your friends.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, it sounds to me like someone got pretty pissed for not being fed! Sorry this happened.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

What do you think of Amonia Detox?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I honestly dont know anything about any chemicals - I never use them. Personally, I think water changes are your best bet


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Prime says you can add 4x the normal does in "an emergency" but just adding Prime won't stop your pH from crashing or your nitrates from rising. It can't hurt to use prime or ammocarb until you figure out where the ammonia is coming from, but don't skip the water changes.


> the ammonia might be because the dead fish


 I agree with this. Its a good idea to have someone check your tanks for dead fish when your away, one corpse can set off a change reaction and wipe out the whole tank.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

to get the ammonia under control quickly, id remove all rocks and decor, do a severe gravel vac, and big water change. get as much out as you can, and make sure there arent any large fishy flesh stuck under rocks.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------

